# #9 mantis pic's!



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)

They have molted twice for me.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 10, 2007)

Stunning lil mantids  looking good


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you!  



> Stunning lil mantids  looking good


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!!!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you, Nick!  As you can see the ant mantis, I go from you is a beautiful male. I could not believe it when I saw that I have a pair, How wonderful indeed! This is a great species, It's becoming one of my favorites! #9 mantis are doing very well &amp; loving their food, Definitely Another one of my favorites on the list.

Thanks again,

Mikhail



> Beautiful pictures!!!!CHEERS!!!
> 
> Nick Barta


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

MikHail, these I think are more lovier than the Orchids!


----------

